# So much pain you cannot stand?



## amacres (Feb 5, 2005)

Hello! I'm a newbie who has recently been experiencing awful IBS symptoms so I decided to take a look online and found this site...I've been on birthcontrol for 6 years (I used to get horribly sick/faint from my period), I'm lactose intolerant (runs in my family), and often experience IBS symptoms. I haven't been tested for endometriosis but gyno thinks it's a good possibility, that is why I've stayed on the pill. BUT, my question with all of this is: has anyone experienced such severe abdominal/intestinal pain that you cannot stand up or walk properly? Usually lasting from 12-36 hours and so painful that I will be "sick to my stomach". I know this is different from the typical IBS symptoms, but if this happens to anyone else I'm very curious to hear your thoughts. I've been to the emergency room for the pain as the doctors were convinced it was appendicitis. Thanks!!


----------



## sheri (Jan 1, 2005)

I'm not sure if this is the same pain but I have IBS-D and for some reason if I ever happen to get constipated I get the worst lower abdominal pain that it takes my breath away and I definitley can't walk upright or do anything.It usually lasts only an hour or so and goes off and on. It is the worst pain though and has made me feel like throwing up.it usually helps if I can have a bowel movement but sometimes still hurts after. I usually try to put heat on it and drink something hot to try and stop the spasm. I get this and i have my appendix out so I know it's not that for me.


----------



## jsefton (Feb 9, 2005)

I often get very severe upper abdominal pains that last for at least 12 hours. so i know what your going through. I hate it. I can't do anything when they start except sit up doubled over and cry. Ususally i feel really sick too and most times i throw-up. I havent found anything yet that will help stop the spasms for me.


----------



## rlo (Jun 3, 2001)

DriaM:Have your OB/Gyn check for endometriosis, fibroids, and adenomyosis. All can cause extreme pain, speaking from experience. Sometimes, it helped me to put a heating pad, on low, on my abdomen. Take care.Renee'


----------



## lorian (Feb 2, 2005)

Wow, can I relate.I have very similiar IBS-D symptoms and they are always really bad during my period. THe worst pain is in a window of about 12 hours, first day after my period starts and everything seems "swollen".I have been on a quest to figure this pain out.THere is PRECIOUS little info. out there (actually have found none to speak of) and the Dr.s and 3 mid-wives I've talked to can't figure it out either.Want to hear a theory? When women get their menses the uterus swells and presses against other "areas" in the lower abdomen. Especially if you have endom., fibroids, ovarion cysts, etc.. My lower left colon (sigmoid) area hurts soo bad when any air or stuff moves around in there that I have almost passed out. Can't move, breathe or talk when it's happening. I have an ovarion cyst in my left ovary.For what it's worth, I find that nutrition if so important around this time, making sure that you have lots of fiber (that you can tolerate), and absolutely NO foods that irritate you whatsover.If I eat beans around the time of my period, well, the pain is worse than labor, and I've had 4 natural births!I wish someone would do a study on IBS and menstration.


----------

